# I keep getting into car accidents.



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Amelia said:


> I don't think this post will get much response, but I'm just feeling really discouraged. I got into my third at-fault accident yesterday. It was a pretty bad fender bender, with two additional cars involved because everyone stopped suddenly for construction.
> I've only been driving for 5 years, and I've been in 3 at-fault accidents. I feel shitty.
> I don't think getting into an accident every couple of years will ever stop. It's just doomed to happen to me, probably because I'm a below-average driver. Driving a big pickup doesn't help either, since it's so big and causes damage.
> I used to think I was a pretty good driver, despite my first two accidents. Now, I'm convinced that I'm shitty.
> ...


Try visualizing techniques. You visualize all the things you have to do to make sure you see everything yuo have to see. And you repeat that over and over in your head. The idea is to program your brain to go through these procedures naturally. This way you don't have to think about what to do when you´re driving. It will become automatic.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

So you keep hitting people in the blind spot? You ought to consider installing one of those little circular mirrors on your side mirrors which eliminate the blind spot.

My tip would be to drive faster. I believe in speed, power. Speed and power solve many things. You'll start paying more attention when you take more risks. My whole life is in the rear view mirror scanning for cops! I don't ever fiddle with the stereo or anything else, the fact that I'm moving quick forces me to empty my mind and pay 100% attention to the task at hand. I don't even talk to my passengers when I'm in the zone. It's therapeutic.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> So you keep hitting people in the blind spot? You ought to consider installing one of those little circular mirrors on your side mirrors which eliminate the blind spot.
> 
> My tip would be to drive faster. I believe in speed, power. Speed and power solve many things. You'll start paying more attention when you take more risks. My whole life is in the rear view mirror scanning for cops! I don't ever fiddle with the stereo or anything else, the fact that I'm moving quick forces me to empty my mind and pay 100% attention to the task at hand. I don't even talk to my passengers when I'm in the zone. It's therapeutic.


I honestly always try to drive like that, so I 100% agree. As for the blind spots, I have trailer mirrors, since it's a giant ass truck. No blind spots, except on very rare occasions.  However, my accidents have always happened at a low rate of speed, during an action that involves maneuvering or braking. Perhaps I should get a smaller car that maneuvers better? Lol


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Amelia said:


> I honestly always try to drive like that, so I 100% agree. As for the blind spots, I have trailer mirrors, since it's a giant ass truck. No blind spots, except on very rare occasions.  However, my accidents have always happened at a low rate of speed, during an action that involves maneuvering or braking. Perhaps I should get a smaller car that maneuvers better? Lol


Me too! The only time I've done anything at all in my car is fuck up at my house. I was DUI and trying to do some fancy crap, park on my driveway at a sharp angle (because my driveway is steep and my transmission always protests when I park somewhere steep, so I wanted to go twisty to minimise the gradient of the slope) and I went too far and scraped the front bumper against the wall of my house. :laughing:

For easy manuevering in tight spaces you need something compact and front wheel drive (this is because front engine, FWD cars have really short hoods in front of the driver so you can easily judge the dimensions).


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Also FF is good because it routes power to the front wheels exclusively. I would put forward a small two door FF car. You could get a Civic EK, that would be perfect for your needs, is fairly cheap being like 20 years old almost, and they're durable and resilient. Also they're very cool and popular with young motoring enthusiasts where I live. Being lightweight, you can go pretty fast!










Alternatively:










オプション誌　35周年記念企画でVX-ROM装着！
6月４日（土）K13改 マーチ Nismo S のVX-ROMをインプットするために、遠路はるばる京都・滋賀・埼玉よりお越し頂きました。
そのうちの１台で滋賀よりお越しの車輛は、帰路の途中にある
平塚市のスーパーオートバックスさんでパワーチェックをされ
１０８PSを記録したそうです。
確かに試乗した段階でもパワー感があり、かなりいい感じでした。
３台ともVX-ROM装着後の感想は、ＧＯＯＤ！とのことです。
８月６日（土）、８月７日（日）に恒例のサマーセールを行います。
大好評のマーチ、ノートNismo S やDJデミオ XDのチューニング
メニュー、GT-R、Z等のチューニングメニュー、スバル系の
VX-ROMなど、各メーカーの特価企画をお届けする予定です。


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> Also FF is good because it routes power to the front wheels exclusively. I would put forward a small two door FF car.


I second the FF layout, so much fun hooning even with like 55 kW and you can safely drive fast and take it to the limit without dying instantly because the suspension is designed for neutral handling and safety and not track racing.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> I second the FF layout, so much fun hooning even with like 55 kW and you can safely drive fast and take it to the limit without dying instantly because the suspension is designed for neutral handling and safety and not track racing.


You measure your power in kilowatts (the only proper way to measure!) and talk about hooning. Aussie?


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

3 accidents in 5 years really isn't all that bad. In my first 5 years (age 20-25 I started late) I was in at least 13 accidents that I can recall. About 2/3rds were at fault. And totalled out 4 cars. Just an INFP daydreaming (Don't Judge me). But the more I messed up the more aware I have become and I've only been in 1 accident scene, and it was a non-fault.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> You measure your power in kilowatts (the only proper way to measure!) and talk about hooning. Aussie?


Estonia, kW is standard in eu and hooning is just a cool word


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Estonia, kW is standard in eu and hooning is just a cool word


I didn't know it had spread all the way to Europe! (hooning not the kW measure lol)


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

The only true way to measure power is*HORSE POWER!!!*


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Amelia said:


> I honestly always try to drive like that, so I 100% agree. As for the blind spots, I have trailer mirrors, since it's a giant ass truck. No blind spots, except on very rare occasions.  However, my accidents have always happened at a low rate of speed, during an action that involves maneuvering or braking. Perhaps I should get a smaller car that maneuvers better? Lol


INstall a back up cam


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

I would personally suggest rear wheel drive.

Understeer is safer then oversteer but too many of my friends have ran into trees because of their cars being front wheel drive.

The further back from the front of the car the engine is, the better. So either long bonnet front engine cars or mid engine cars are my best suggestion for good point and shoot handling. 











Have brakes that outperform the car, my car has 4 piston brembos all around on cross drilled rotors. Better then the average SUV, but all of that just to stop a simple 2,700 lb sports car.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> 3 accidents in 5 years really isn't all that bad. In my first 5 years (age 20-25 I started late) I was in at least 13 accidents that I can recall. About 2/3rds were at fault. And totalled out 4 cars. Just an INFP daydreaming (Don't Judge me). But the more I messed up the more aware I have become and I've only been in 1 accident scene, and it was a non-fault.


Lol I was riding with my girlfriend a few days ago and praising her for being such a good driver and learning manual. For contrast I told her how bad of a driver my ex was and we tried to analyze why she was so bad. We concluded INFP lol.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

To be far, my younger years were also filled with cars more powerful than my imagined skill could handle. Nothing like totaling your supra @130mph to make you realize you're not Tanner Foust.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

BIGJake111 said:


> I would personally suggest rear wheel drive.
> 
> Understeer is safer then oversteer but too many of my friends have ran into trees because of their cars being front wheel drive.


Thats their fault, anyway most of the safety features are in the front so would you rather understeer into a tree or oversteer into a tree? Having RWD doesnt make you a safer or better driver.



BIGJake111 said:


> Have brakes that outperform the car, my car has 4 piston brembos all around on cross drilled rotors. Better then the average SUV, but all of that just to stop a simple 2,700 lb sports car.


Cross drilled rotors are for show and only reduce effective brake disc area, you got screwed on "performance" parts 

All cars have brakes that outperform the car, you only run out of brakes if you try to race the thing and then its a risk you were willing to take and thus you should understand the possible consequences.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

why oversteer or understeer? AWD baby


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Thats their fault, anyway most of the safety features are in the front so would you rather understeer into a tree or oversteer into a tree? Having RWD doesnt make you a safer or better driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cross drilled reduces fade in the case you use all your brakes often. They don't make it stop faster but they keep the car stopping fast. 

My opinion is a car should stop in less then half the time I gets to 60. Not just what the regulators say.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> why oversteer or understeer? AWD baby


Because that still understeers unless it's really advanced like an Audi R8, Nissan GT-R, or 911 turbo lol.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I don'y know about that, my wrx never tended to push


----------

